# What smells like rotten eggs and corrodes everything metal inside a home?



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, Chinese Drywall!! :chinese:
Happened today on a Chinese drywall inspection. Nice house and nice people...:sad:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_drywall

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJAbiJxJroo


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Nasty. I assume the only fix is to rehang the whole house? I know it was built a while back but are the homeowners completely on the hook for it?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Worse then that. House has to be rehung, rewired, new HVAC system, paint, trim, fixtures, possibly appliances. Anything with copper in it will have corrosion.

What about the humans?


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

Most American brands do really well in China. One notable exception is Home Depot. Turns out, the Chinese don't want cheap Chinese crap either.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Worse then that. House has to be rehung, rewired, new HVAC system, paint, trim, fixtures, possibly appliances. Anything with copper in it will have corrosion.
> 
> What about the humans?


I figured the paint, trim, and wiring were a given, sucks about the HVAC system though.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

pritch said:


> Most American brands do really well in China. One notable exception is Home Depot. Turns out, the Chinese don't want cheap Chinese crap either.


:w00t:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

What a catastrophe!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

pritch said:


> Most American brands do really well in China. One notable exception is Home Depot. Turns out, the Chinese don't want cheap Chinese crap either.


I bet Harbor Frieght wouldn't do well either. :^ O


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

One of my nurses moved out of her house. Builder long gone. Kinda screwed.

And, To all of you unknowing people out there.............We didn't get it from China because it was cheap. We could not make it fast enough here. 
We had houses sitting for weeks waiting for the ships to come to port. The suppliers trucks were getting loaded right off the ships.

3 Hurricanes. No drywall to be found. Home Depot and Lowes didn't have any either. :no:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Youngin' said:


> Nasty. I assume the only fix is to rehang the whole house? I know it was built a while back but are the homeowners completely on the hook for it?


Pretty much the whole interior of the house has to be gutted including cabinets, wiring and HVAC.

There have been a few lawsuit settlements recently with the Chinese, suppliers and so there might be some type of recourse hopefully from them and the large and very well known national home builder whose name I will leave out for now...:whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> What about the humans?


All of the long term effects are still unknown.
From the Wiki link in the OP:


> *Potential health concerns*
> There are few studies exploring the effects of long-term low-level exposure to sulfur gases. However, it is believed that short-term exposure, over the period of a few hours, can result in sore throat, eye irritation, cough, shortness of breath, chest pain, and nausea. Long term exposure, over a period of weeks, is believed to cause chronic fatigue, insomnia, loss of appetite, dizziness, irritability, headaches, and memory loss.
> 
> The Center for Disease Control, in collaboration with The Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry released a guide indicating the residents of affected homes reported irritated and itchy eyes and skin, difficulty breathing, persistent cough, bloody noses, runny noses, recurrent headaches, sinus infection, and asthma attacks.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> One of my nurses moved out of her house. Builder long gone. Kinda screwed.
> 
> And, To all of you unknowing people out there.............We didn't get it from China because it was cheap. We could not make it fast enough here.
> We had houses sitting for weeks waiting for the ships to come to port. The suppliers trucks were getting loaded right off the ships.
> ...


Yep. I might also add that the whole US was in a building boom too. Some of the Mega home builders were getting their own containers for whole neighborhoods at the time.

Chinese drywall affected states map:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

You think their drywall is bad...try riding their escalators.

You won't need to worry about much after that experience!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I lucked up . The Coast of Va. had the most of It. It made It's way out to Richmond then stopped there . That's some nasty chit. !!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> And, To all of you unknowing people out there.............We didn't get it from China because it was cheap. We could not make it fast enough here


That still makes no sense to me. Why couldn't we?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> That still makes no sense to me. Why couldn't we?


hurricanes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_drywall


> Foreign drywall was imported by the United States during the construction boom between 2004 and 2007. Importation was further spurred by a shortage of American-made drywall due to the rebuilding demand of* nine hurricanes that hit Florida* from 2004 to 2005, and widespread damage caused along the *Gulf Coast by Hurricane Katrina in 2005*. An analysis covering drywall imports since January 2006 showed that more than 550 million pounds of Chinese drywall was brought into the United States since then, enough to build 60,000 average-sized homes.


The map shows Michigan, and I've asked around before - no one seems to recall an actual chinee case here.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> hurricanes


We fought Japan without asking them for bullets!!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> We fought Japan without asking them for bullets!!


We were friends with China during WWII.

Chiang Kai-shek busted azz pretty damned hard on the Japs.


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

I see that Utah has no cases shown on that map. There is a pretty big gyp mine and sheetrock plant in Central Utah. Lucky us, I guess.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I was going to say that it was my first wife's personality that could do that but Chinese drywall works too.

Andy.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

blacktop said:


> That still makes no sense to me. Why couldn't we?


Frances, Jean, Wilma and Katrina.................A lot of wet drywall there?

We were hanging board that was date stamped within 72 hours from the plants here. We were getting drywall shipped in from around the world. 

Every time the subject comes up I have to explain this.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

In 05 I'm standing in the 2nd story of a shell, watching a dw semi roll up, fresh from Tawas MI. Then a empty pick & place rig. They're lifting the board up and you can see steam rolling off in the cold morning air.

THAT worried me some.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

blacktop said:


> That still makes no sense to me. Why couldn't we?





Big Shoe said:


> Frances, Jean, Wilma and Katrina.................A lot of wet drywall there?
> 
> We were hanging board that was date stamped within 72 hours from the plants here. We were getting drywall shipped in from around the world.
> 
> Every time the subject comes up I have to explain this.


Also most of the Us was in a building boom in 2005. The three hurricanes just pushed the drywall demand over the edge. 
Remember there was a concrete shortage too around that same time I believe.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Also most of the Us was in a building boom in 2005. The three hurricanes just pushed the drywall demand over the edge.
> Remember there was a concrete shortage too around that same time I believe.


I remember o s b. Climbed up to around twenty dollars a sheet at that time. A 4x12 sheet of rock was about the same price.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> We were friends with China during WWII.
> 
> Chiang Kai-shek busted azz pretty damned hard on the Japs.


:thumbup: You actually know the truth!

People often forget that if it wasn't for him, that Japan would have taken all the resources of China, and then would have been nearly impossible to stop. Many Americans also aided and died for this cause https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Tigers nicknamed "Flying Tigers".


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Also most of the Us was in a building boom in 2005. The three hurricanes just pushed the drywall demand over the edge.
> Remember there was a concrete shortage too around that same time I believe.


You know whats odd too about the Chinese drywall? They use very little drywall overseas. The climate does not lend itself well to it. Molds easily.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> :thumbup: You actually know the truth!
> 
> People often forget that if it wasn't for him, that Japan would have taken all the resources of China, and then would have been nearly impossible to stop. Many Americans also aided and died for this cause https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Tigers nicknamed "Flying Tigers".


Book/movie "God Is My Co-pilot"


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Ten years ago this was big concern people lose of their homes an now here we go again boy Good to see Our Government is on the ball:thumbsup: But its typical of them!:whistling


----------

